# RECORD NO.043 PLOUGH PLANE



## joiner_sim (6 Jan 2009)




----------



## DaveL (6 Jan 2009)

This is a great little plane for grooving for drawer bottoms.  
Two things that improve them, add a longer wooden fence to it and make two shorter bars, lets it fit the hand better. 8)


----------



## Harbo (6 Jan 2009)

Yes as Dave said

New rods from silver steel - Chronos sells it.
And if you need new blades Ray Iles does them.

Rod


----------



## joiner_sim (6 Jan 2009)

Okay, so far thanks for the replys and votes! Keep em coming! As depending on how my first order is recieved from an online tool shop, I've ordered from goes, I'll order this next


----------



## Racers (7 Jan 2009)

Hi,

I've got two, short fence rods are a good thing. 7mm silver steel if I remember correctly.


Pete


----------



## bugbear (7 Jan 2009)

What do I think?

http://www.geocities.com/plybench/record.html#043

BugBear


----------



## Harbo (7 Jan 2009)

What you then need is it's big brother a 405 - I have one surplus to requirements going cheap!

Rod


----------



## Racers (7 Jan 2009)

Hi, Harbo

How much for the 405?


Pete


----------



## dunbarhamlin (7 Jan 2009)

Just need a Stanley 43 now


----------



## joiner_sim (7 Jan 2009)

bugbear":2a4zkir7 said:


> What do I think?
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/plybench/record.html#043
> 
> BugBear



Thanks for the link to your site, it provided me with a very good descripton of the plane. I'm just waiting for my Eclipse coping saw blades (thanks again BugBear!) to arrive from the new supplier I'm trying out and if all goes well, I'll get them to send me one of these planes as well.


----------



## bugbear (8 Jan 2009)

joiner_sim":1l6wu77d said:


> bugbear":1l6wu77d said:
> 
> 
> > What do I think?
> ...



Don't forget Alf's (late of this parish) page:

http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/groovingplane.html#043

BugBear


----------



## Pete B (4 Feb 2009)

I LOVE this plane! It's great for grooving drawer bottoms and doing small detailed work.

Found some info on this Record planes site. Just basic stuff but the site looks pretty good.


----------



## bugbear (5 Feb 2009)

Pete B":1yjttvsp said:


> I LOVE this plane! It's great for grooving drawer bottoms and doing small detailed work.
> 
> Found some info on this Record planes site. Just basic stuff but the site looks pretty good.



When the hell did that appear!?!?!?

BugBear (off to look)


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Feb 2009)

Pete B":5uo9duyg said:


> Found some info on this Record planes site. Just basic stuff but the site looks pretty good.



Thanks for that link, Pete - wasn't aware of that site.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (5 Feb 2009)

I think this was one of the best ploughs that Record ever made, small, simple, fitted the hand well and ideal for grooving drawer sides. I had one years ago but sold it after I got my router. I also had the Record plough with the truly ghastly blue handle (model no. escapes me...not being a collector of these things :wink: :lol - Rob


----------



## Jake (5 Feb 2009)

bugbear":3mmodwop said:


> Pete B":3mmodwop said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE this plane! It's great for grooving drawer bottoms and doing small detailed work.
> ...



A whois leads to Cameron Miller.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (5 Feb 2009)

I liked the 43 so much I got two like Mike 

In fact a friend gave me the second one, that one came with metric cutters my original got Imperial.


----------



## joiner_sim (7 Feb 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! It's very much appreciated. :wink:


----------



## Recordcollector (11 Mar 2009)

woodbloke":2yvcha1r said:


> I think this was one of the best ploughs that Record ever made, small, simple, fitted the hand well and ideal for grooving drawer sides. I had one years ago but sold it after I got my router. I also had the Record plough with the truly ghastly blue handle (model no. escapes me...not being a collector of these things :wink: :lol - Rob



G'Day from Australia
My name is david and I am a mad Record Hand Plane/Tools collector and I have set up a web site on Record Hand Plane a History and how to date them you can find me at www.recordhandplanes.com It has taken me about 40 years to get to this far
Regards
Stay-Sharp
David


----------



## Recordcollector (11 Mar 2009)

Recordcollector":u4jcguod said:


> woodbloke":u4jcguod said:
> 
> 
> > I think this was one of the best ploughs that Record ever made, small, simple, fitted the hand well and ideal for grooving drawer sides. I had one years ago but sold it after I got my router. I also had the Record plough with the truly ghastly blue handle (model no. escapes me...not being a collector of these things :wink: :lol - Rob
> ...



Not sure if I have done something wrong as it says to report to moderator How do I do that??
David


----------



## Recordcollector (11 Mar 2009)

joiner_sim":2mu2d8ys said:


>


G'Day If you go to www.recordhandplanes.com this will let you know of The Record No 043
Regards
David


----------



## Recordcollector (11 Mar 2009)

Recordcollector":2gcysnfu said:


> joiner_sim":2gcysnfu said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Sorry but but not sure what is going on
David


----------



## dunbarhamlin (11 Mar 2009)

Recordcollector":ecyz0wfa said:


> Sorry but but not sure what is going on
> David


  I often feel that way.
Looks like some great info, though would recommend a standard type face - I've given up because it's too hard to read.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Recordcollector (11 Mar 2009)

dunbarhamlin":2rld51f0 said:


> Recordcollector":2rld51f0 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but but not sure what is going on
> ...


G'Day I will have it fixed up tomorrow for you If you dont have this font it goes to some other type of font not sure why, hope all will be OK tomorrow
Stay-Sharp
David
www.recordhandplanes.com


----------



## Recordcollector (12 Mar 2009)

dunbarhamlin":jr2zo5vh said:


> Recordcollector":jr2zo5vh said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but but not sure what is going on
> ...


G'Day Steve 
Just for you I have changed the font now you may not to get a new pair of glasses.
Stay-Sharp
David
www.recordhandplanes.com


----------



## dunbarhamlin (12 Mar 2009)

Fab! Thank you David. Have had a good look - great resource! No new shoes for the optician's children this month


----------



## Recordcollector (14 Mar 2009)

dunbarhamlin":1vvxpj4f said:


> Fab! Thank you David. Have had a good look - great resource! No new shoes for the optician's children this month



G'Day Dunbarhamlin
In your photo you are holding a Mandolin can you tell me more about it please, As I have been playing Mandolin for a long time now, I have seven Mandolins, The one I use the most is a Mandolin made by Ray Black of Victoria Australia, Made from Australian Black Wood (back , sides, and neck)) Australian Cedar on the front with a ebony key board, Like your Mandolin it has a large sound box, I will take a few photos and put them on here for you If you would like me to,
Regards and Stay-Sharp
David
www.recordhandplanes.com


----------



## dunbarhamlin (16 Mar 2009)

Hi David
Unfortunately I don't find much time for practice these days.
That's a 10 string (CGDAE) Ridgeback (like a Vega cylinder back but with an asymetrical cutaway and X-bracing.)
Indian rosewood back, mahogany neck, sitka soundboard, macassar bridge, fretboard and binding.
I always use a cylinder back - just like doing it - though bending cross grain can be entertaining :roll: 
Next up are a couple of piccolos and a standard scale Vega.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Recordcollector (22 Mar 2009)

dunbarhamlin":2o0vf7zv said:


> Hi David
> Unfortunately I don't find much time for practice these days.
> That's a 10 string (CGDAE) Ridgeback (like a Vega cylinder back but with an asymetrical cutaway and X-bracing.)
> Indian rosewood back, mahogany neck, sitka soundboard, macassar bridge, fretboard and binding.
> ...


G'Day all
Just to let you know of a up-date on my site, you will find it in the page on catalogues, what it is, is pages from Catalogue No 10 Jan 1931 this is the first time that Record Hand Planes were catalogued


----------



## neilyweely (22 Mar 2009)

Love it. Got a new one yesterday, and a couple of variations.







[/img]
That is a Patsy 055A top left, a Record 040 top right and a 043 bottom .
I also got a Rapier version of the 043 and a Marples version of the 040. And a Permuvar mini plough thingy too. Which is shamed by the others.
The Rapier and Marples musta come from the same factory as the Records. The Patsy really is quite special, in that the fences are both double sided, which allows far greater scope of use for the plane, although it only takes the one size of blade.

Nice planes.

Neil


----------



## Recordcollector (22 Mar 2009)

neilyweely":3ero7ad2 said:


> Love it. Got a new one yesterday, and a couple of variations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



G'Day
Do you have a Record No 043 with a single arm? if you do could you send a photo of it Thanks
Regards
David
www.recordhandplanes.com


----------



## neilyweely (22 Mar 2009)

Thats a Record 040with a single arm on the right of the photo's.

Did they do a 43 with a single arm? I thought that was the 040.

Neil


----------



## Recordcollector (23 Mar 2009)

neilyweely":1n8yyliv said:


> Thats a Record 040with a single arm on the right of the photo's.
> 
> Did they do a 43 with a single arm? I thought that was the 040.
> 
> Neil


 
G'Day Yes Record made a No 043 with a single arm for a short time THE nO 040 replaced the single arm No 043 if you go to my site that will let you know more about the No 043 and No 040 
www.recordhandplanes.com 
Regards 
David


----------



## Recordcollector (24 Mar 2009)

G'Day al Record Hand Plane/Tool Collectors
I am trying to get together a network of Record Hand Plane/Tools Colectors,If you want to be part of this network email [email protected]
Regards
Stay-Sharp
David
www.recordhandplanes.com


----------



## Recordcollector (4 May 2009)

G'Day All
Just to let you know of an up-date on my web site , this up-date is on the paint that Record used. go to dataing Hand Planes and go to paint
Stay-Sharp
David
www.recordhandplanes.com


----------



## PerranOak (1 Dec 2009)

I bought one in a "junk" shop in Lechlade for a tenner in the summer.

Pretty good condition but it has only one cutter but also has a standard screw replacing the "Depth Guage Knurled Screw".

I don't suppose anyone has a spare screw lying around at all? :wink:


----------



## Vann (4 Dec 2009)

PerranOak":21av27pm said:


> I bought one in a "junk" shop in Lechlade for a tenner in the summer.
> 
> Pretty good condition but it has only one cutter but also has a standard screw replacing the "Depth Guage Knurled Screw".
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has a spare screw lying around at all? :wink:


I recently bought one that was missing one thumbscrew. Mine has the old style flat(ish) thumbscrews. 
First check that the previous owner hasn't butchered the thread, by trying one of the fence thumbscrews in the depth stop threaded hole (they're the same). 
I had also acquired cheaply, an old Record 735 softboard plane (for parts) and found the thumbscrews off that fit (although they don't quite look the same). HTH.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## PerranOak (6 Dec 2009)

Good idea, I'll do that. Cheers Vann.


----------

